# My yard flooded agian (pics)



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

This is what happens when we get a lot of rain, I think my yard is two low. I really dont know how to fix the problem without building a new shed in the higher part of the yard.














































This is one of the high spots in the yard


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Probably not much you can do short of bringing in a large amount of fill to raise the low spots.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Why not rustle up some helpers, empty the shed and put it up on cinder-block piers. You would have to build a set of steps to get in and out but it could work. When I lived in Orange, TX that is what I did to my shed. My back yard always flooded when it rained because I was only about 6" above sea level.Best of luck. Larry


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I am going to have to raise the floor. I just dont have the funds at the momment to fix it.


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't help but feel for you. However this is definitely a Rain Gloat, each picture has more standing water than the town I live in has had fall from the sky since May.

No rain in 6 weeks and today is the 7th or 8th day with triple digit highs and lows in the low to mid 80's.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

CJ,
I understand, all too well, your frustrations. Water goes where ever it wants to and there is little we can do about it. Especially when our shops are pretty much located in a place we can't change.

Lew


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, you could always become a boat builder instead of furniture…

Sucks when everything is under water. My shop/shed flooded when I was on deployment. My husband didn't think to pull any of the wood or project out of the water. My blanket chest ended up being about 1' shorter than I started. The lid is still a warped.


----------



## smboudreaux (May 16, 2011)

or build furniture for boats!


----------



## smboudreaux (May 16, 2011)

on a serious note if its a recurring problem and you cant lift the building what about building a levee of sand bagging it?


----------



## ladiesman217 (Aug 7, 2009)

If nothing else, find the low spot and dig a trench over to drainage area you've shown in the pictures. My basement used to flood all the time until I dug a ditch that ran the length of my property. Now when it rains, I can watch the water pass right through.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Short of buying the lot next door in picture #1 CJ, (only kidding) I'd say the others' idea of putting your shed up on some blocks is the best way to go.
As far as raising your floor, start looking around for some scrap material at any construction sites, tear downs, or dumps. It doesn't have to be pretty to do the job.
Good luck buddy.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Blocks may work well enough. A load of 3/4" crushed gravel would also do the trick. Water, can't without it or with too much of it in the wrong place… You might also consider building an "ark" around it and tow it out when it rains again. ;0) Keep smiling, it makes you stronger.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

This is what happens when it rains too much at my house!! Like right after a hurricane!!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Your a wood worker….Build an arc!!!!!


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Charles, sorry about your hard luck. I have the reverse problem to damn hot and haven't seen any real rain in so long I've forgotten what it is. Need it bad, so feel free to send those storms my way.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Greg, we been getting a lot of rain.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

I think some grass would solve your problem.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi BWW. You should raise the shed to avoid the bottom rotting out. One cement block high looks like it should do it or you could bring in fill to make a mound and move the shes on top of it. But, I see there is a canal for drainage right next to your place. If the flooding is not due to the canal overflowing, I would get some a plastic yard sump and put it in the lowest spot in the yard and then run PVC pipe from it to the canal to drain your yard right away.
I had the same problem in our yard when I moved in here and I put 3 yard sumps in the low spots of the yard and piped them to a lower spot near the neighbors yard and then I put in two sumps for him to go to a tile that drains this area. With a big rain we do a get a puddle to form because the pipe won't take such volume, but in an hour, it's gone. It used to last a day or more if the ground was saturated.

Looking at the pictures, you might be able to just dig a trench from the low spot to the drainage canal and bury a pipe full of holes that goes in the trench and then cover it with pea gravel to keep the dirt out. They make that black drain field pipe that would be great for that.

Lets us all know what you did?............Jim


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I will Jim, I am thinking I am going to raise the shed about two paito blocks high and put the shed on a crush run base.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

dig a little channel around your shed and have it lead to the little river. or just put ALL your sawdust out in your yard to absorb it? lol


----------



## popmandude (Feb 17, 2010)

I like bigkevs idea. Everything looks different after a little grass.


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

have you contacted the local Department of Public Works about the flooding. It is local goverments responsibility.
In the interim, raise the building a block or two higher, block are cheap and your labor is free


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I have not contacted the city, I think its my problem to deal with.


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

Your wrong, it is their responsibility. When your subdivision was first built it had to meet local drainage codes. Somewhere along the way things have changed. The DPW knows how to fix this. You are a taxpayer and you deserve their attention. I'm a Design/Builder and I work constantly with these people. They have the answer. Be polite and cordial but make sure they know things are not right. They are human and deserve respect and you deserve a dry piece of land. What do you have to loose?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nothing Rusty.


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

Let me know how it goes and if I can help.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I will.


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

jonathan, your correct providing he has the grade drop and the drainage swell doesn't flow over. Also he is short on funds at this time .. we where talking about raising the corners and putting a couple block under iit, not much in materials just a lot af labor


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm thinking a french drain system….


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

Jonathan, We'll keep our finger crossed on the DPW issue. By the way. I was in stationed in Fairbanks for 2 years. I traveled to many places in Alaska. What a beautiful place.

Good idea on the French drain, I use that system frequently


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Just send that surplus rain to oklahoma or Texas. We're drier than a popcorn fart!


----------

